# 2016 Vintage Indoor Halloween Displays



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

Oddly enough my photos were the right direction but the forum uploaded them sideways. I cannot rectify that situation my apologies.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

GOMG said:


> Oddly enough my photos were the right direction but the forum uploaded them sideways. I cannot rectify that situation my apologies.


Did you post them from your phone? I know that happens sometimes when posting from phones. Maybe the new owners can get a fix in for that?

Anyhoo...I have this love hate relationship with your vintage display. I LOVE seeing it all & HATE it's not all at my house!!

I'm slowly working on finding those Todd Masters pumpkins & the Twee/Tweet/etc.blow molds.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I was actually thinking about you yesterday and wondering why we weren't seeing pictures of your display yet! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I so enjoy looking at your collection. There are so many treasures & I see something new each time I look carefully at the pictures. It sure would be fun to sit on the couch & be in that atmosphere!


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

I worked around them and removed the attachments and entered a URL image so that worked! Those Todd Masters pumpkins are awesome!


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

Amazing, thanks for this post! I really like the older style of decorations, and your collection is just incredible!!!!


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks! It is a wonderful environment for spooky movies and hot cider.


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

Madame Leota said:


> I was actually thinking about you yesterday and wondering why we weren't seeing pictures of your display yet! Thanks for sharing!


No problem Madame Leota! I have been so busy with the growing family and projects but I was still able to hop on here. I am looking forward to seeing everyones displays


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

Ring said:


> Amazing, thanks for this post! I really like the older style of decorations, and your collection is just incredible!!!!


Thank you Ring!


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Love your collection!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

I remember your pictures from last year, GOMG. Great stuff. I love vintage Halloween decorations.

Last year I picked up the scarecrow/hobo jack o' lantern below after Halloween (not my pic), and just today I bought the 33" blow mold ghost holding the jack o' lantern (I'm sure everybody knows the one I mean).


----------



## Dreamgoddess313 (Aug 30, 2016)

What an awesome collection you have! I'm green with envy!


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

RedSonja said:


> Love your collection!


Thank you Red Sonja


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

Forhekset said:


> I remember your pictures from last year, GOMG. Great stuff. I love vintage Halloween decorations.
> 
> Last year I picked up the scarecrow/hobo jack o' lantern below after Halloween (not my pic), and just today I bought the 33" blow mold ghost holding the jack o' lantern (I'm sure everybody knows the one I mean).
> 
> View attachment 317833


Forhekset those are both super iconic pieces congrats!


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

Dreamgoddess313 said:


> What an awesome collection you have! I'm green with envy!


Ha well Thank you Dreamgoddess313! Don't get too green or we will put a witches hat on you and make you join our coven. LOL


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK Gris, my mind is going, what are the names of those other Halloween Beetles, Tweet, Twee &....?!?!


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

RCIAG said:


> OK Gris, my mind is going, what are the names of those other Halloween Beetles, Tweet, Twee &....?!?!


Haha Twick Tweet Bert And Myrt. On top my smalls cabinet I have the original wood grain versions as well


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

That is what I would call a cheery, eerie collection!


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

ChrisW said:


> That is what I would call a cheery, eerie collection!


Thanks ChrisW thats what I am always going for!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

GOMG said:


> Haha Twick Tweet Bert And Myrt. On top my smalls cabinet I have the original wood grain versions as well


I knew their names rhymed but that was it!


----------



## pauly88 (Sep 10, 2016)

I must say that is really really good stuff you got there.. The Blowmolds take me back to my childhood. When they were more common in stores,


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Oh my...this is heaven lol.

I love vintage Halloween decorations. Just this year I got my first blowmold JOL at a yard sale I posted a picture of him on my blog: http://astortheundeadgamer.blogspot.com/

It's my hope to slowly gather more vintage Halloween items...

I have a few questions for you if you don't mind?

1. What are those two books in the second picture on your table?
2. If you go to my blog and look at the picture...can you tell me anything about the grinning cat head I have? Idk what he goes to or if he's even old...he has a spring sticking out where his neck would be...if that helps any.
3. Do you have any tips on what to look for when hunting for these vintage items? I sometimes find cardboard decorations but I never find dates or names on them so I have no idea if they're old or not.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

AstorReinhardt said:


> Oh my...this is heaven lol.
> 
> I love vintage Halloween decorations. Just this year I got my first blowmold JOL at a yard sale I posted a picture of him on my blog: http://astortheundeadgamer.blogspot.com/
> 
> ...


I saw two blow molds on your blog there - the cat head, and the jack o' lantern next to him. I'm definitely no expert on vintage Halloween stuff, but I'm sure someone here will be able to help you identify it.

The thing about the cardboard decorations, and blow molds as well, is that you can still buy a lot of this stuff brand-new, made from the original molds or designs. For instance I just bought this guy below brand-new, and you can also get new reproductions of classic Beistle cardboard decorations from http://www.vintagebeistle.com/.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm not as big an expert as Gris but I can tell you from my little bit of experience that the repro blow molds will have thicker plastic & be a brighter, deeper color of orange or white or whatever. The true vintage ones I have are a thinner plastic & faded from use.

I bought a couple last year somewhere that were repros of ones I already have & that was the case, they were thicker, sturdier plastic & a deeper orange.

They also just feel different, probably from the plastic that's used. If you put a true vintage blow mold & a repro side by side you can really tell the difference.


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

GOMG said:


> I hope everyone is busy at it and getting ready for our time of year! I have finished my favorite part of my indoor display "The Museum Room" and wanted to share some pictures with you all. Each year the display gets bigger and I love it. I hope you all enjoy seeing some of my vintage plastics, novelties and die cuts. I would love to see your vintage items please post away!
> Gris


so amazing!!!!


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

I have my vintage in my kitchen.


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

GOMC your fireplace makes such a great display area! The placement and balance makes everything look wonderful. Your pictures last year started me collecting the small to medium blow molds. The first one I bought was the pumpkin and wheat one and he is still my favorite. Also had to add some Biestle reproductions. My husband says this forum gets me in trouble and his pockets empty.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

pondobaba said:


> I have my vintage in my kitchen.
> View attachment 322377


Did you frame some cardboard decorations? That little nook in the background is perfect for displaying stuff.



amuck amuck said:


> My husband says this forum gets me in trouble and his pockets empty.


Agreed, we're all a bunch of enablers here.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Forhekset said:


> I saw two blow molds on your blog there - the cat head, and the jack o' lantern next to him. I'm definitely no expert on vintage Halloween stuff, but I'm sure someone here will be able to help you identify it.
> 
> The thing about the cardboard decorations, and blow molds as well, is that you can still buy a lot of this stuff brand-new, made from the original molds or designs. For instance I just bought this guy below brand-new, and you can also get new reproductions of classic Beistle cardboard decorations from http://www.vintagebeistle.com/.
> 
> View attachment 322337


The cat isn't a blow mold, he's ceramic...which is why I wonder so much. Ceramic can be any age, and with no date or name on him...I have no idea if he is old. The only clue I have is the spring where his neck should be...means he was part of something. The spring also has some old glue on it...so maybe he is old from the glue they used...it's very yellowed but it's still stuck on there fairly well. Everything is pointing towards old but...I don't want to count my chickens before they hatch.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> I'm not as big an expert as Gris but I can tell you from my little bit of experience that the repro blow molds will have thicker plastic & be a brighter, deeper color of orange or white or whatever. The true vintage ones I have are a thinner plastic & faded from use.
> 
> I bought a couple last year somewhere that were repros of ones I already have & that was the case, they were thicker, sturdier plastic & a deeper orange.
> 
> They also just feel different, probably from the plastic that's used. If you put a true vintage blow mold & a repro side by side you can really tell the difference.


I just took a closer look at my JOL one...the face half of it is very faded...like they had it pointing out in a window. But the back half of it is still somewhat bright. He also has some excess plastic around the stem area...they didn't cut it all off when making it...I assume repro ones would be all neat and orderly...not having that excess plastic? Also the plastic is super thin...I guess I'll keep an eye out for that...but what about cardboard? No way of knowing how to date it other then look for fading and wear?


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

AstorReinhardt said:


> I just took a closer look at my JOL one...the face half of it is very faded...like they had it pointing out in a window. But the back half of it is still somewhat bright. He also has some excess plastic around the stem area...they didn't cut it all off when making it...I assume repro ones would be all neat and orderly...not having that excess plastic? Also the plastic is super thin...I guess I'll keep an eye out for that...but what about cardboard? No way of knowing how to date it other then look for fading and wear?


I couldn't tell your cat was ceramic, my bad. About the JOL, it's definitely been used, that's for sure. Most older blow molds have some amount of fading/paint loss/etc. The quality of the repros isn't necessarily better than the vintage stuff, though, at least the stuff I've seen.


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

I have cardboard reproduction of Beistle and a lot of them have pictures printed on both sides. I do not think the old originals were two sided. Also the new ones seem more shiny and the old felt rougher. People who are true collectors let me know if I am correct.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Anyone ever had an issue with their light-up blow molds not taking a LED bulb? I got my aforementioned ghost yesterday, and he looks great, but doesn't light up. I'm wondering if the bulb doesn't sit correctly in the socket. I haven't had a chance to try with a regular incandescent bulb yet. The fuses look good, so I don't think that's the issue, and it is brand new....


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't know about blow molds but sometimes my older lamps don't like 'em. But I have a small night light sized LED bulb in one of mine & it's OK but that doesn't mean anything since electrical stuff can be hinky in general.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks, I'm going to hunt down a regular incandescent bulb when I get home and see if it fits any better. I bought two of these (one for me, one for a friend) and they both act the same, so I kinda doubt they're defective, and I know the LED bulb works. I don't know what else it could be.


----------



## Juno_b (Aug 7, 2009)

I have a couple of blowmolds that I have to retouch. Can anyone recommend a good black paint for that?


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Yessss! I loooove this thread! I have been waiting for it to pop up so I could peruse all the vintage goodness!


----------



## panther93 (Mar 25, 2015)

That is a impressive collection. In your pictures 3 and 7, I wish Beistle would start making those again, the Jack O Lantern and Witch with arms and legs and the big Witch in picture 7. I remember those cutouts when I was a kid. I seen some of those on ebay, but they can be pricey and depending on the condition.


----------



## HalloCat (Jul 31, 2016)

Impressive collection! I'm jealous as I love vintage Halloween stuff


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

AstorReinhardt said:


> I just took a closer look at my JOL one...the face half of it is very faded...like they had it pointing out in a window. But the back half of it is still somewhat bright. He also has some excess plastic around the stem area...they didn't cut it all off when making it...I assume repro ones would be all neat and orderly...not having that excess plastic? Also the plastic is super thin...I guess I'll keep an eye out for that...but what about cardboard? No way of knowing how to date it other then look for fading and wear?


Your small pumpkin head one was made in 1968 by Bayshore Plastics and was called the Country Bumpkin Pumpkin. Blow molds can be dated with knowledge in the field. You will learn small differences like logos and their changes as well as color patterns and light cords. Paper decorations are all being reproduced but age of paper and markings on the older pieces. The books on my table are plastic Halloween collectables and a Beistle Collectors Book. I hope this info helps.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Oh, Hey Gris, what do you use to stick your paper decorations up on the walls with? I want to put mine up this year, but I don't want to damage the cutouts or the walls!


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> Oh, Hey Gris, what do you use to stick your paper decorations up on the walls with? I want to put mine up this year, but I don't want to damage the cutouts or the walls!


I actually use tacks but only in the holes they already have made on them or if no holes I use tacks only on the edges to hold them in place.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Just to follow up on the bulb issue, turns out the bulbs I was trying weren't making contact with the bottom of the socket, due to their wide bases. I did however find a Philips led bulb that has a narrower base and fits like a glove.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

GOMG said:


> Your small pumpkin head one was made in 1968 by Bayshore Plastics and was called the Country Bumpkin Pumpkin. Blow molds can be dated with knowledge in the field. You will learn small differences like logos and their changes as well as color patterns and light cords. Paper decorations are all being reproduced but age of paper and markings on the older pieces. The books on my table are plastic Halloween collectables and a Beistle Collectors Book. I hope this info helps.


Yeah that helps...I'll have to see if my local library has those books...because Amazon is not selling them for cheap lol!

Any idea on the grinning cat head? Is it old...new? What did it go to? Any info would be nice...I'm completely in the dark with it.


----------



## Roadrunner000 (Oct 25, 2013)

Very nice display....I have enough vintage blow molds to decorate several houses...haven't had time to display the stuff in house yet this year but I keep a lot of it in basement and the rest stored in attic..including most of the larger stuff that I sometimes put out...rotate stuff each year...I posted some of this in other thread I started...but figured it appropriate here too...


----------



## grogan81 (Sep 27, 2010)

Love your display! I am sooo envious.


----------

